# pregnancy and IBS



## 13538 (Sep 7, 2006)

hello all, i am new to this group not to sure how it works. three years ago when my daughter was born i have had tummy troubles since. many docs and diagnosis later here i am. i am wondering if anyone has gotten pregnant with ibs and how it affected pregnancy. we really would like to have another but i am scared of what might happen.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It really varies with pregnancy, but I think the most common pattern is that the IBS tends to lessen when a woman is pregnant.It is not a sure bet, but that is what happens for a lot of women. Some stay the same a few have more IBS problems, but usually women have less IBS during the pregnancy with it returning afterward.K.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I've had IBS for 19 years and have had 2 children. My IBS was good through the 1st pregnancy and horrible with the 2nd. The difference may have been that I had a desk job during my 2nd pregnancy so I didn't get much exercise. Also IBS seemed to get worse after each kid. Everyone with IBS seems to be different though.


----------

